# Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern



## taglicht (29. Januar 2017)

*Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Moin zusammen,

folgende Situation, ich habe bei mir im Rechner (siehe Signatur) einen Dark Rock Pro 3 verbaut. Insgesamt ist das nun der dritte. Der erste ging mit meinem alten Rechner weg, den zweiten musste ich leider reklamieren (inklusive Lüfter-Tausch vorab) und nun habe ich eben den hier verbaut. Mir ist aus nächster Nähe (also direkt vor dem Rechner und bei absoluter Ruhe im Raum) jedes mal ein leichtes Klackern aufgefallen, was man von der Charakteristik her durchaus dem PWM Signal zuordnen könnte. Beim ersten DRP3 kann ich nicht sagen, ob der auch dieses Klackern hatte, zu der Zeit hatte ich noch eine reguläre HDD verbaut und diese hat solche Geräusche komplett überlagert.

Die Frage ist jetzt, lohnt es sich, hier überhaupt über den Service nochmal den/die Lüfter austauschen zu lassen oder ist das vergebene Liebesmühe? Immerhin hatte ich jedes mal die gleiche Lärmcharakteristik. Vielleicht wäre es besser, direkt Silent Wings 3 dran zu klatschen?

Der Fairness halber muss man dazu sagen, bei einem geschlossenen Gehäuse (bei mir hat's Mesh in der Front) wäre von dem Klackern nichts zu hören.

Was meint ihr? Gibt's die Lüfter vom DRP3 auch ohne PWM-Klackern oder ist das mehr ne Art Feature und ich kann mir das Gefummel sparen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Hey taglicht,

das Problem, das du umschreibst, kenn ich auch von meinem Dark Rock Pro 3. Auf normalem Sitzabstand und bei geschlossenem Gehäuse ist er eigentlich nicht zu hören. Aber sobald man mal näher herangeht fällt dann doch relativ schnell ein gewisses Klackern auf.
Meinen Erkenntnissen nach liegt das an dem vorderen 120mm Silent Wings, welcher ja noch zur älteren Generation gehört. Dem zur Folge ist er leider auch etwas anfälliger fürs (PWM-)Klackern. Ich würde an der Stelle auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass eine Reklamation deutliche Besserung mit sich bringt. Andererseits wird ein Austausch des Lüfters gegen ein leiseres Modell aber auch nicht gerade einfach, da die Klammern genau in die Mitte des Rahmens fassen, was so eigentlich nur bei den mitgelieferten Silent Wings der Fall ist...

Was man hier machen könnte:
- einen Lüfter deiner Wahl entweder per Kabelbinder oder verbogenen Serienklammern montieren
- einen 120er Silent Wings 3 besorgen und die vier Kunststoff-Montageelemente jeweils an einer Seite absägen, sodass die Klammern mittig hineingreifen können
- einen 120mm Silent Wings 2 mit 3-Pin besorgen und mit den Kunstoff-Montageelementen montieren (die sind ja quasi schon "gekappt")
- Be Quiet um den Austausch gegen einen  120er der neueren Generation (mit 6-Pol Motor) bitten

Wenn du nicht genau solch ein Serienmodell nimmst, wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aber etwas biegen und spannen müssen.

LG,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## taglicht (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Klasse, dank dir für die umfassende Beratung. Ich werde mich mal bei BeQuiet erkundigen, ob es für den DRP3 passend einen 120 mm Lüfter mit 6-poligem Motor als neue Revision gibt. Damals wurde das ja nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.

Vielleicht muss ich dann nur ein wenig abwarten. So wie ich dich verstehe, macht es ja keinen Sinn, den Serienlüfter gegen selbigen zu ersetzten, da gänzlich klackerfreie 4-polige Silent Wings 2 mit PWM wohl eher die Ausnahme sind. Das Basteln wollte ich jetzt nicht anfangen. Dafür ist es Gott sei Dank nicht laut genug. Im schlimmsten Fall werde ich damit wohl leben müssen.

PS: Falls du so nen Soundschnipsel rumfliegen haben solltest, würde mich echt mal interessieren, wie sich dein DRP3 im Betrieb Idle/Last so anhört. Ich hab versucht, des bei mir mal aufzunehmen, aber mein dämliches "Smart"Phone ist nicht empfindlich genug.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

hm haben die neuen drp3 solche probleme?
also seit release hab ich das teil schon bei mehreren pcs in freundes- und bekantenkreis verbaut und nie ein klackern gehört. auch nicht beim anschliesendem oc und somit aufdrehen der lüfter.
dazu sei gesagt ich habe extrem gute ohren, beim hörtest vom arbeitgeber (sprich werksarzt) hatte ich extrem gute ergebnis. auch so höre ich selbst langsam drehende lüfter doch schon. der drp3 ist zwar nicht der leiseste, aber bei den verbauten hat nie einer geklackert.
wäre das neuerdings ein problem wäre das schon schade weil es an sich ein super kühler ist.


----------



## taglicht (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Was ich als klackern bezeichne, würdest du vielleicht anders nennen. Die Charakteristik mit einem Wort zu beschreiben ist fast unmöglich. Was ich da wahrnehme, ist wenn überhaupt nur im Idle und bei sonst absoluter Stille im Raum hörbar. Eine offene Front a.k.a. Mesh ist ebenfalls sehr hilfreich.

Soll heißen, für die meisten sollte es mit dem Kühler kein Problem geben, aber sofern ähnliche Umstände vorhanden sind wie bei mir, stehen die Chancen gut, diese Störgeräusche wahrzunehmen. Insgesamt macht das den DRP3 auch nicht weniger empfehlenswert, aber es ist in jedem Falle ärgerlich.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

ich hatte ihn ja zum oc teilweise aufm benchtable. sprich absolut nichts ausenrum. selbst da hatte ich sowas nicht (im wohne in ner sackgasse am ende im 1stock in nem 2000menschen dorf. also mehr stille geht kaum.). ok was ich einmal hatte das einer der lüfter leicht raterte. dieser war aber nicht ordentlich befestigt am ramen fiel mir nach betrachten auf. baugleiche lüfter hatten einen weit kleineren spalt zwischen rotor und ramen. ordentlich zusammengedrückt und dann gings. könnt ja mal schauen ob das eventuel bei euch auch der fall ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Habe meinem DRP3 nochmal auf den Zahn gefühlt. Und ja, der vordere 120mm klackert immernoch. Allerdings keines Falles in einem Maße, wo es im alltäglichen Gebrauch wirklich stören, geschweige denn auffallen würde.
Im Vergleich zum mittleren 135mm SW(3) mit 6-Pol Motor ist ein dezentes Klackern wahrnehmbar. Ist allerdings derart leise, dass es sich auch in Aufnahmen auf 15cm Abstand nicht eindeutig ausmachen lässt.

Der Kühler stand während dem Test übrigens ausgebaut auf einem Stoffmauspad. Mag sein, dass es bei der Montage im Gehäuse noch zu der einen oder anderen Resonanz kommen kann, die diese Charakteristik womöglich leicht hervorhebt. In meinem H440 eingebaut kam mir der Kühler damals auch nochmal einen Ticken lauter vor. Ist im Grunde genommen aber wirklich Meckern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## taglicht (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Stimmt,ist in der Tat meckern auf hohem Niveau. Bei dem Anspruch, den Be Quiet an seine eigenen Produkte stellt und dem, was wir als Kunden dafür zahlen, darf man das aber auch. Würde da jetzt nen 20 Euro Quirrl rumrödeln wäre mir das wohl herzlich egal.

You get what you pay for! Zumindest sollte das so sein.


----------



## taglicht (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

So, habe mal kurz mit Be Quiet geschnackt. Auch dort hat man mir bestätigt, dass eine bestimmte Geräuschkulisse nun einmal dem PWM Signal geschuldet ist und ein Austausch innerhalb der gleichen Serie nichts bringt. Zudem ist in naher Zukunft keine neue Revision des Lüfters geplant. Auch kein Austausch-Lüfter mit entsprechender Montagelösung als Nachrüst-Kit. Schade... Hätte SW3 für den 120er nicht schlecht gefunden.

Als Tipp kam noch "wenn man das PWM Klackern hören kann, sitzt man in der Regel zu nah am Rechner". Hehe, in dem Fall hier stimmt das sogar!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Ich würde es an deiner Steller einfach mal mit den SW3 PWM versuchen, wenn du es nochmals ruhiger haben möchtest.

Müsstest halt vier mal die Montageelemente leicht besägen. Dürfte aber eigentlich kein großer Akt sein, oder nicht?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fassung von den Serien-SilentWings sieht ja in etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dürfte dann doch in etwa hinkommen 
Wenn du es so leise wie möglich haben möchtest, dann würde ich gleich zu den 3-Pin SW3 greifen.
Oder halt die SW2 3-Pin, bei denen müsste man auch das Aufnahmesystem wohl nicht mehr groß anpassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da liegt die Erhöhung ja nur auf einer Seite


----------



## taglicht (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Ich schau mir das bei nächster Gelegenheit mal an. Ein wenig basteln sollte ja nicht das Thema sein. Nachdem mir jetzt von allen Seiten bescheinigt wurde, dass diese Geräuschcharakteristik normal ist, hab ich mit dem Umbau allerdings keine Eile. Ist ja wie bei dir unter normalen Umständen gar nicht wahrnehmbar.

Dank dir nochmals für deine ausführliche Hilfe.


----------



## taglicht (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Ach eine Sache noch. Nachdem der DRP3 ja recht jungfräulich ist, sollte man die Lüfter eigentlich nach wie vor noch einlaufen lassen oder ist der Mythos mittlerweile Vergangenheit? Ich meine, BQ hat das für ihre Lüfter mal als obsolet erklärt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

In der Regel sollte man ein paar Stunden Einlaufzeit immer mal mit einrechnen. Premium-Lüfter wie etwa die  Be Quiets oder Noctuas sind da aber relativ unkritisch. Die kann man im Grunde genommen eigentlich auch direkt ganz normal in Betrieb nehmen. Habe bisher nicht das Gefühl gehabt, dass sich die Schmiermittel da noch großartig verteilen müssen.


----------



## taglicht (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 / Lüfter-Klackern*

Ok dann kann ich mir das Konzert ja schenken. Hätte die sonst mal ne Zeit lang mit Vollgas einlaufen lassen, wenn sich da noch was an der Akustik getan hätte.


----------

